# Krake essbar?



## havelhai (13. September 2010)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr in Norwegen besonders viele Oktopusse, teilweise ordentliche Brocken,  am Haken hatte, ergibt sich die Frage. ob man was Essbares daraus machen kann. Mein norwegischer Gastgeber sgate jedenfalls entrüstet: "Norweger essen sowas nicht":q


----------



## Janbr (13. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*

Ich liebe Oktopussalat beim Griechen!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*



havelhai schrieb:


> . . . *"Norweger essen sowas nicht"*:q




Ja nee is klar . . |supergri

Die essen nur Rakfisk.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*



havelhai schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dieses Jahr in Norwegen besonders viele Oktopusse, teilweise ordentliche Brocken,  am Haken hatte, ergibt sich die Frage. ob man was Essbares daraus machen kann. Mein norwegischer Gastgeber sgate jedenfalls entrüstet: "Norweger essen sowas nicht":q



die spinnen, die norweger.

tausend leckere rezepte im netz, besonders südländische


----------



## Jose (13. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*

zarter? hab keinen unterschied festgestellt, wohl sehr subjektiv, kleine machen aber mehr arbeit und den salat weniger 'schön'.

"und dann", sagt der oktopus, "nennt mich polvo, povo, pulpo, octopus, bloß nicht POLYP!"

er hats mir erklärt, er meint, in D hätte man polypen nicht so gerne, in der nase nicht und somit erst recht nicht auf dem teller. ist schon komisch, der oktopus. (nachher ist der noch kriminell und mag daher "polyp" nicht. wunder oh wunder...)

nebenbei, das rezept ist schon sehr präzise DAS grundrezept

pp: man kann die  auch gut einfrieren und an arme Joses fern von zuhause als sehr gute tat verschenken...[ bettelscherz!]


----------



## Florian1980 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*

Ist es denn wirklich so schwierig, die Viecher tot zu bekommen? Man hört immer so geschichten vom auf den Boden schlagen... Ich mag die Tiere, weil sie beim Angeln in Spanien immer mal auf Besuch an Land kamen um aus kleinen Tümpeln zu naschen und weil sie beim Schnorcheln sehr zutraulich sind und einem ausgestreckten Finger auch mal 2 oder 3 Arme entgegenstrecken und sich ganz sanft um den Finger wickeln. 

Aber ich mag sie auch als Salat, im Risotto, vom Grill und auch gern mal einfach in Streifen geschnitten, in Mehl gewendet und frittiert:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*



Jose schrieb:


> "und dann", sagt der oktopus, "nennt mich polvo, povo, pulpo, octopus, bloß nicht POLYP!"



...nenn ihn am besten Paul!


----------



## sundeule (14. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*

Salat machen, wie oben beschrieben. Eine Marinade aus Olivenöl und dem Saft einer Zitrone ist ebenfalls lecker und auch Schafskäse darf gern hinein.
Es kommen im Übrigen zwei Arten in Norge vor - eine hat nur eine Reihe Saugnäpfe(in Norge häufiger) und soll bei südlicheren Fischern weniger beliebt sein. Ich habe die aber auch schon verspeist und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Axlpac (14. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*

Sehr gutes Rezept:

Oktopus scharf anbraten, dann auf ein Gemüsebett mit etwas Gemüsebrühe setzen und ca. 5 Std. bei 150Grad in den Ofen, das Fleisch wird so zart wie Hühnchen, das is der Hammer!


----------



## Janbr (14. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*

Danke griffi, jetzt hab ich Hunger und weit und breit keinen Griechen!!!


----------



## havelhai (14. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*

vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps! Dem nächsten Kraken gehts an den Kragen....


----------



## havelhai (14. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Ist es denn wirklich so schwierig, die Viecher tot zu bekommen? Man hört immer so geschichten vom auf den Boden schlagen... Ich mag die Tiere, weil sie beim Angeln in Spanien immer mal auf Besuch an Land kamen um aus kleinen Tümpeln zu naschen und weil sie beim Schnorcheln sehr zutraulich sind und einem ausgestreckten Finger auch mal 2 oder 3 Arme entgegenstrecken und sich ganz sanft um den Finger wickeln.
> 
> Aber ich mag sie auch als Salat, im Risotto, vom Grill und auch gern mal einfach in Streifen geschnitten, in Mehl gewendet und frittiert:vik:




Einen hatte ich zum "Zeigen" mitgenommen, in die Küche durfte ich damit nicht.Die Dinger sind tatsächlich sehr zähe (nicht im kulinarischen Sinne ;-) - das Hauptproblem war, die überhaupt vom Haken zu kriegen, ohne dass sie sich gleich am Arm festsaugen....


----------



## Jose (14. September 2010)

*AW: Krake essbar?*



havelhai schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps! Dem nächsten Kraken gehts an den Kragen....



rechtschreibvorschlag:
"Dem nächsten Kraken gehts an den Kra*k*en..."


----------

